# NeoGAF vom Netz: Betreiber mit Vorwürfen sexueller Belästigung konfrontiert



## Luiso (23. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *NeoGAF vom Netz: Betreiber mit Vorwürfen sexueller Belästigung konfrontiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *NeoGAF vom Netz: Betreiber mit Vorwürfen sexueller Belästigung konfrontiert*


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2017)

Lustig ist, was die da als sexuelle Belästigung betrachten. Für mich klingt das eher wie das gescheiterte Ende eines gemeinsamen abends wo er wollte und sie dann nicht. Und er hat ja nichts gemacht sondern sofort den Rückzug angetreten, als sie klar machte, das nichts läuft. Was daran sexuelle Belästigung sein soll verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. 

Aber lustig ist, wie die härtesten SJW Domänen fallen, weil die Männchen dort dann doch nur Feministen spielen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lustig ist, was die da als sexuelle Belästigung betrachten. Für mich klingt das eher wie das gescheiterte Ende eines gemeinsamen abends wo er wollte und sie dann nicht. Und er hat ja nichts gemacht sondern sofort den Rückzug angetreten, als sie klar machte, das nichts läuft. Was daran sexuelle Belästigung sein soll verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.



Also ungefragt nackt zu einer Frau unter die Dusche zu steigen, die soweit ich das verstanden habe nicht mal seine Freundin ist, erfüllt für mich schon ziemlich eindeutig den Tatbestand der sexuellen Belästigung.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ungefragt nackt zu einer Frau unter die Dusche zu steigen, die soweit ich das verstanden habe nicht mal seine Freundin ist, erfüllt für mich schon ziemlich eindeutig den Tatbestand der sexuellen Belästigung.



Es kommt ja wohl klar auf die Umstände an. Z.B.: Sie hätte die Badezimmertür ja auch abschließen können, jeder normale Mensch macht so was, wenn er sich mit jemandem vom anderen Geschlecht das Zimmer teilt. Die beiden haben zusammen Party gemacht und sind dann ins gemeinsame Hotelzimmer gegangen. Niemand weiß, was die auf der Party im Suff wie bequatscht haben und welche Zeichen er wahrgenommen hat. 

Klar war er dreist, einfach unter die Dusche zu wollen, aber mal ehrlich, in mind. 80 Prozent der Fälle erwarten die Frauen die Initiative. Soll jetzt jeder "Korb", wo sie dann doch kein Interesse hat, sexuelle Belästigung sein? Als sie sagte sie will nicht hat er ja auch sofort den Rückzug angetreten und war, nach ihrer Schilderung, dann ziemlich stinkig. Also ich nehme schon an, dass er geglaubt hat, da kann was mit ihr laufen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Was daran sexuelle Belästigung sein soll verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.  [...]


... wenn du mit einer Freundin oder Bekannten irgendwo hinfährst, sie duschen geht und du plötzlich nackt hinter ihr stehst, obwohl sie einen Freund hat, dann ist das für dich *keine* sexuelle Belästigung? 

Selbst wenn du ihr "nur" beim Duschen zuschauen würdest, wäre das mMn eine sexuelle Belästigung.

Dein "sie hätte ja abschließen können!"-Argument ist irgendwie genau so schräg wie Männer die behaupten, wenn eine Frau nicht angemacht und angefasst werden möchte, soll sie sich nicht so aufreizend anziehen!  ./facepalm

Sorry ... aber das ist hier mal echt Schmuh.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich mit einer entfernten "Freundin" zusammen irgendwo hinfahren und wir uns das Zimmer teilen und sie in einer ziemlich schwachen Beziehung steckt, wir dann Party machen und viel Spaß zusammen haben, ja, dann könnte ich absolut glauben, dass da mit der was laufen könnte. Ihr Freund ist in der Geschichte ohnehin Irrelevant, außer eben, dass die Beziehung nicht so toll gewesen zu sein schien, da dort definitiv Vertrauensprobleme herrschten, also eher noch ein Grund, das mit ihr was laufen könnte.

Und ja, eine offen gelassene Badezimmertür könnte man u.U. durchaus als Einladung in so einer Situation ansehen. Der Vergleich mit den Klamotten zieht hier nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre hat ein ziemlich seltsames Frauenbild wenn ich lese dass das normal/harmlos wäre. Und ob der Typ irgendwelche Signale wahrnehmen will ist völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ein völlig normales Frauenbild. 
Es kommt ja wohl stark darauf an, in welcher Beziehung man vorher zueinander stand und welche Zeichen gesendet wurden. Ich würde sagen, seine Chancen standen bei sichtlich über 50 Prozent, dass bei einer anderen Frau dann was gelaufen wäre.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2017)

Man weiß mal wieder nicht genau an welchen Vorwürfen was dran ist und an welchen nicht und ob nicht doch im nachhinein sexuelle Belästigung draus gemacht wurde. Das typische Problem.

Was ich aber so sehe sind die Typen die ihn da attackieren schon ziemlich ideologisch indoktrinierter Abschaum.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einer entfernten "Freundin" zusammen irgendwo hinfahren und wir uns das Zimmer teilen und sie in einer ziemlich schwachen Beziehung steckt, wir dann Party machen und viel Spaß zusammen haben, ja, dann könnte ich absolut glauben, dass da mit der was laufen könnte. Ihr Freund ist in der Geschichte ohnehin Irrelevant, außer eben, dass die Beziehung nicht so toll gewesen zu sein schien, da dort definitiv Vertrauensprobleme herrschten, also eher noch ein Grund, das mit ihr was laufen könnte.




Du meinst das ernst, oder? 

Zwischen "glauben das was läuft" und "ich steig nackt zur ihr unter die Dusche" sind immer noch Welten.

Jeder soll hoffen, dass er heute noch zum Abschuss kommt, kein Problem. Aber meinst du nicht, dass die Frau das kommuniziert oder dich z.B. unter die Dusche zieht? 

Weiter oben hast du noch angemahnt, dass wir nicht so in der Materie stecken und nicht alle Seiten kennen, jetzt schlussfolgerst du, dass die Beziehung Probleme hatte, sprichst von definitiven Vertrauensproblemen. Wie kommst du darauf?



> Und ja, eine offen gelassene Badezimmertür könnte man u.U. durchaus als Einladung in so einer Situation ansehen. Der Vergleich mit den Klamotten zieht hier nicht.


... wenn man sich ein Zimmer teilt, alleine Duschen geht und die Badezimmertür zu macht, aber nicht abschließt, dann stellt das für dich eine Einladung dar?  

Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe ein völlig normales Frauenbild.
> Es kommt ja wohl stark darauf an, in welcher Beziehung man vorher zueinander stand und welche Zeichen gesendet wurden. Ich würde sagen, seine Chancen standen bei sichtlich über 50 Prozent, dass bei einer anderen Frau dann was gelaufen wäre.


... 

Schöne Argumentation. Es ist nur sexuelle Belästigung weil sich die Frau ... belästigt ... gefühlt hat? 

Sicherlich mag es Frauen geben die mit so etwas lockerer umgehen, tut hier mal aber überhaupt nichts zur Sache und jedem Mann sollte klar sein, dass es der normale Anstand gebietet ohne explizite Anforderung sich nicht nackt auszuziehen und dann noch in die Dusche zu steigen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, eine offen gelassene Badezimmertür könnte man u.U. durchaus als Einladung in so einer Situation ansehen. Der Vergleich mit den Klamotten zieht hier nicht.



Klar, allgemein sind Türen, welche nicht verschlossen sind eine Einladung...
Wohl eher nicht.

Ich kann aber verstehen auf was du aus bist. Wir hier kennen die Persönlichkeiten nicht und wissen auch nicht, welche "Signale" da evtl nicht richtig interpretiert wurden.
Aber da würde ich mich schon verbal mal kurz absichern, bevor ich bei einer "Kollegin" unter die Dusche steigen würde (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dafür eh zu, sagen wirs mal so, schüchtern wäre)


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es kommt ja wohl klar auf die Umstände an. Z.B.: Sie hätte die Badezimmertür ja auch abschließen können, jeder normale Mensch macht so was, wenn er sich mit jemandem vom anderen Geschlecht das Zimmer teilt. Die beiden haben zusammen Party gemacht und sind dann ins gemeinsame Hotelzimmer gegangen. Niemand weiß, was die auf der Party im Suff wie bequatscht haben und welche Zeichen er wahrgenommen hat.



Stimmt nicht. US-Amerikaner sperren für gewöhnlich nicht einmal ihre Haustür ab! Ich habe in den USA niemals erlebt, dass man Badezimmertüren, oder sonstige "private rooms" abgesperrt hätte - das gilt dort als grob unhöflich. Korrekt ist es, vor dem Betreten des Badezimmers anzuklopfen.  Man kann jetzt natürlich über Sinn und Unsinn diskutieren, aber es ist nun einmal gesellschaftliche Konvention in Nordamerika (die Kanadier verhalten sich afaik genauso).



> Klar war er dreist, einfach unter die Dusche zu wollen, aber mal ehrlich, in mind. 80 Prozent der Fälle erwarten die Frauen die Initiative.



Das ist wohl "Legende" und dient der Rechtfertigung eines solchen Verhaltens. Abgesehen davon, unter "Initiative" verstehe ich was ganz anderes, als jemanden quasi nackt anzuspringen. Ich flirte (bzw. habe) auch gerne einmal etwas "offensiver", aber sowas geht in meinen Augen gar nicht.


> Soll jetzt jeder "Korb", wo sie dann doch kein Interesse hat, sexuelle Belästigung sein? Als sie sagte sie will nicht hat er ja auch sofort den Rückzug angetreten und war, nach ihrer Schilderung, dann ziemlich stinkig. Also ich nehme schon an, dass er geglaubt hat, da kann was mit ihr laufen.



Wie gesagt, ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn er gesagt hatte: "Hey, ich bin heiß auf Dich und will mit Dir fi...n". Aber sich nackt anzuschleichen ist m. E. deutlich "too much".


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...] Aber da würde ich mich schon verbal mal kurz absichern, bevor ich bei einer "Kollegin" unter die Dusche steigen würde (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dafür eh zu, sagen wirs mal so, schüchtern wäre)


... ich wäre dazu sicherlich nicht zu schüchtern und schon tausendmal gemacht, allerdings war ich auch in der Lage irgendwelche Signale zu deuten bzw. hab mich dann von der Dame unter die Dusche ziehen lassen.

Wenn jemand sich erbricht, sich ggf. einsaut und aus diesem Grund duschen geht, wäre mein erster Ansatz jedenfalls nicht "Wow, Sex unter der Dusche! Nais!"


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. US-Amerikaner sperren für gewöhnlich nicht einmal ihre Haustür ab! Ich habe in den USA niemals erlebt, dass man Badezimmertüren, oder sonstige "private rooms" abgesperrt hätte - das gilt dort als grob unhöflich. Korrekt ist es, vor dem Betreten des Badezimmers anzuklopfen.  Man kann jetzt natürlich über Sinn und Unsinn diskutieren, aber es ist nun einmal gesellschaftliche Konvention in Nordamerika (die Kanadier verhalten sich afaik genauso).


Kanadier mehr als Amerikaner ... Bowling for Columbine anyone? 



> Das ist wohl "Legende" und dient der Rechtfertigung eines solchen Verhaltens. Abgesehen davon, unter "Initiative" verstehe ich was ganz anderes, als jemanden quasi nackt anzuspringen. Ich flirte (bzw. habe) auch gerne einmal etwas "offensiver", aber sowas geht in meinen Augen gar nicht.


... ich glaub das ist nicht mal Legende, sondern schon ziemlicher Humbug. Frauen mögen die Initiative erwarten, aber nicht in einer Notsituation, nämlich betrunken, auch noch belästigt zu werden.

Aber ich verweis hier gern nochmal auf die Deutung einiger Männer wenn sie Frauen in knappen Klamotten sehen, haut für mich alles in die gleiche Kerbe. Übrigens, wenn Frauen die Initiative erwarten, ist es dann auch en vouge an die Brust, an den Hintern oder es gar wie Trump zu machen?

"Grab her by the pus**!"


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. Oktober 2017)

Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus Spiritgore 
Ich bin heute Abend mit ein paar Freundinnen schwimmen. Also ist das völlig in Ordnung, wenn ich nackt in die unverschlossene Umkleidekabine/Gemeinschaftsdusche der Damen gehe? Eine von denen hat ja sicher meine Initiative erwartet 

Um die Seite selber ist es nicht schade, total Fanboy-verseucht und nett ausgedrückt Sony-lastig.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich wäre dazu sicherlich nicht zu schüchtern und schon tausendmal gemacht, allerdings war ich auch in der Lage irgendwelche Signale zu deuten bzw. hab mich dann von der Dame unter die Dusche ziehen lassen.
> 
> Wenn jemand sich erbricht, sich ggf. einsaut und aus diesem Grund duschen geht, wäre mein erster Ansatz jedenfalls nicht "Wow, Sex unter der Dusche! Nais!"


Tausend Mal mit Kolleginnen unter der Dusche.. Du Casanova, du 

Das mit dem erbrechen hab ich natürlich vollkommen übersehen, bzw sehs nicht in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tausend Mal mit Kolleginnen unter der Dusche.. Du Casanova, du






> Das mit dem erbrechen hab ich natürlich vollkommen übersehen, bzw sehs nicht in diesem Artikel.


https://imgur.com/a/FJrjx#Mq83KUL
Screenshot aus dem Artikel, gleich am Anfang ... 'throwing up'.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Oktober 2017)

vielleicht hat sie einfach vergessen abzuschließen oder hatte vertrauen dass der Mitbewohner kein notgeiler Sack ist der so eine Chance schamlos auszunutzen versucht.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

Den sah ich eben nicht in der mobilen Version.

// Ok, DAS ist natürlich schon eine ganz andere Sache, da geb ich Dir/euch recht.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Oktober 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Warum in den USA auch gemischt-geschlechtliche Freunde gerne Zimmer teilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Typischerweise sehen Doppelbettzimmer in den USA so aus, "queen"- bzw. "kingsize" (vergleichbar mit unseren hiesigen Doppelbetten) sind nicht unbedingt der Standard, sondern Extra.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin vielleicht zu lange raus aus den Dating-Games und vielleicht sind hier alle sehr gebildet und kommen aus entsprechend gut erzogenen Verhältnissen. Aber wenn ich mich an die Erzählungen von Macho Bekannten in meiner Twen-Zeit zurückerinnere, dann war das mit der Dusche im Vergleich noch recht harmlos, und die haben reihenweise die Frauen auf teilweise plumpeste Art flachgelegt, wo ich mir immer nur an den Kopf fassen konnte. Übrigens insbesondere auch, wenn Alkohol im Spiel war.
Jetzt so zu tun als erwarten heute die Frauen keine Initiative oder sind alle treu und wollen nur was Festes bzw. senden extrem eindeutige Signale wenn sie was wollen kommt mir doch sehr unwirklich vor. 
Irgendwas wird da ja wohl mit Sicherheit gewesen sein, dass er überhaupt auf die Idee kam.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht zu lange raus aus den Dating-Games und vielleicht sind hier alle sehr gebildet und kommen aus entsprechend gut erzogenen Verhältnissen. Aber wenn ich mich an die Erzählungen von Macho Bekannten in meiner Twen-Zeit zurückerinnere, dann war das mit der Dusche im Vergleich noch recht harmlos, und die haben reihenweise die Frauen auf teilweise plumpeste Art flachgelegt, wo ich mir immer nur an den Kopf fassen konnte. Übrigens insbesondere auch, wenn Alkohol im Spiel war.
> Jetzt so zu tun als erwarten heute die Frauen keine Initiative oder sind alle treu und wollen nur was Festes bzw. senden extrem eindeutige Signale wenn sie was wollen kommt mir doch sehr unwirklich vor.


... du verstehst das vollkommen falsch.

Es mag sicherlich solche Frauen und sogar junge Mädels geben, die für eine Flasche Vodka die Beine breit machen. Geschenkt.

Darum geht es aber überhaupt nicht. Es geht darum, dass du etwas zu salopp meintest, was wäre an dem Verhalten eine sexuelle Belästigung. *Darum* geht es. Selbst wenn die Masche 1000x vorher funktioniert hat, ist und bleibt es eine sexuelle Belästigung wenn auch nur eine Frau etwas dagegen hat und von der Schilderung her, hatte sie was dagegen. Sehr viel sogar.

Ich für meinen Teil habe bereits eindeutige Angebote von betrunkenen Frauen ausgeschlagen, eben weil ich selber so gut wie nichts trinke und mit betrunkenen Menschen nichts anfangen kann und zum anderen weil ich immer im Hinterkopf hätte, dass das nicht die Gentleman-Variante wäre.

Wie gesagt, mir ist es durchaus bewusst, dass das von dir geschilderte überall auf der Welt an der Tagesordnung ist ... macht es aber weder besser, noch für mich erträglicher. 

Außerdem, ich seh die Eroberung einer Frau sportlich und möchte mir nicht am Ende sagen lassen, dass die gutaussehende Frau mit dem Modelmaßen nur mit mir geschlafen hat, weil sie hacke dicht war!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Irgendwas wird da ja wohl mit Sicherheit gewesen sein, dass er überhaupt auf die Idee kam.



klar, und wenn männer, nehmen wir als beispiel die feinen herren trump und strauss-kahn, frauen belästigen, betatschen oder gar vergewaltigen, "war mit sicherheit auch irgendwas".  die frau war also irgendwo doch selbst dran schuld. was läuft sie auch zu aufreizend in ihrem zimmermädchen-kostüm rum? die will es doch!!!

come on spiritogre, das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Irgendwas wird da ja wohl mit Sicherheit gewesen sein, dass er überhaupt auf die Idee kam.


Seine Einbildung, bedingt durch den Alkohol, mehr war da nicht.

Alles weitere was du da jetzt reininterpretierst sind irgendwelche Schutzbehauptungen für ihn deinerseits, weil du dieses Verhalten ja als nicht schlimm empfindest.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2017)

Ehm ok Spiritogre hat jetzt mal deneben gegriffen, aber wie oft wollt ihr da noch drauf rumreiten?

Kann sich bei der aktuellen Welle von Vorwürfen überhaupt sicher sein ob es zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es passierte nicht eine irgendwie gewollte Interaktion war und erst im nachhinein daraus sexuelle Belästigung gemacht wurde für bissl Attention und Fame?


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke es hängt von der Gesamtsituation ab. Hat man vorher schon aneinander intensiver "gefummelt" und sich intensiver "bearbeitet" sähe ich da auch keine Belästigung. Der Punkt ist hier die Einschätzung wie weit man bereits untereinander ist. Alkoholkonsum ist da für mich auch keine Entschuldigung. Ich kann strunzbesoffen sein, habe mich aber deshalb immer noch in der Gewalt was diese Dinge betrifft.

Nach einem Kaffee und einem netten Gespräch ist man definitiv bei weitem noch nicht bereit soweit zu gehen (abgesehen von Ausnahmen). Aber die rechne ich nicht ein. Auch wenn sie gefragt hat, ob man noch zu einem Kaffee hochkommen will ist das noch lange nicht das Signal für sobald sie in der Dusche ist mit drunterzusteigen. Vom Mann Initiative fordern hin oder her. Daher wäre ich mit einer Wertung ohne genaue Kenntnis der Gesamtumstände vorsichtig.

Einfach so "hinterhersteigen" ohne sich sicher sein zu können, ob diejenige das wünscht/erhofft ist meines Erachtens ein No Go. So "rattig" man selbst auch sein mag. 

Aber wie Orzhov schreibt: Das kann auch ein "Anfüttern" von Seiten der Dame gewesen sein damit sie einen Grund findet, demjenigen eine überzubraten. So nach dem Motto "Ich trimme den mal auf die Richtung daß er glaubt er kann heute noch mit mir pimpern und im entscheidenden Moment knalle ich ihm eine vor dem Latz und zeige ihn an wegen sexueller Belästigung.

Rache etc. pp ? Oder das Bedürfnis jemanden eine zu verpassen ? Wer weiß wie diejenige tickt. D.h. wenn an der Sache nichts dran ist wohlgemerkt.

Es gibt leider auch genügend Beispiele dafür (Kachelmann etc.), die zeigen, daß solche Behauptungen durchaus auch unwahr sein können. Der Ruf desjenigen ist aber so oder so im Arsch. Um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.

Und es gibt aber auch Beispiele wie Weinstein, die einen echt sprachlos zurücklassen. Ich hoffe nur inständig, daß der mächtig eine vor den Latz bekommt und nicht wieder auf die Beine. So mächtig er als Filmmogul auch sein mag. Aber was jetzt über diesen Kerl rauskommt ist unterste Schublade. Und bei den zig vorhandenen belastenden Aussagen ist etwas dran. Das ist kein Ding nach dem Motto "Eine will mir etwas drüberbraten" "Ich bin unschuldig".


----------



## Feynmann (23. Oktober 2017)

Ist das mittlerweile normal, dass man Menschen öffentlich an den Pranger stellt. Um es vorneweg zu sagen: Sein verhalten wäre nicht in Ordnung, wenn er so gehandelt hat. Aber hätte sie nicht den normalen Weg gehen können. Ihm sein fehlverhalten klar machen oder die sexuelle Belästigung anzeigen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nicht alles verstanden.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Oktober 2017)

NeoGAF vom Netz .... na das ist ja mal sowas von Schade.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ehm ok Spiritogre hat jetzt mal deneben gegriffen, aber wie oft wollt ihr da noch drauf rumreiten?


... es wurde mehrfach nachgefragt um das gesagte eventuell zu revidieren oder zu erklären.

Ich denke die Hinweise, auch von mir, halten sich noch in Grenzen und sind kein persönlicher Angriff. Falls doch, den / die Beiträge einfach melden und wir werden dann eingreifen.



> Kann sich bei der aktuellen Welle von Vorwürfen überhaupt sicher sein ob es zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es passierte nicht eine irgendwie gewollte Interaktion war und erst im nachhinein daraus sexuelle Belästigung gemacht wurde für bissl Attention und Fame?


Natürlich kann man sich im Internet, vor allem bei Facebook, nie sicher sein ... aber ich geh immer von mir aus und würde mich fragen, ob ich mich hinstellen würde und sagen würde, dass ich sexuell belästigt wurde und meine Beziehung aus den und den Gründen krachen gegangen ist?!

Klar, ausschließen kann man überhaupt nichts, aber die Vorwürfe klingen jetzt nicht zu abenteuerlich oder gar abstrus und das der Betreiber vom NeoGAF Forum jetzt vllt. nicht gaaaaaanz unbescholten ist, das zeigen ja wohl auch andere Beiträge.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Oktober 2017)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile normal, dass man Menschen öffentlich an den Pranger stellt. Um es vorneweg zu sagen: Sein verhalten wäre nicht in Ordnung, wenn er so gehandelt hat. Aber hätte sie nicht den normalen Weg gehen können. Ihm sein fehlverhalten klar machen oder die sexuelle Belästigung anzeigen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nicht alles verstanden.


Ja, leider ist es das, es werden ggf. erst Existenzen zerstört und dann Sachverhalte geklärt.
Unschuldsvermutung geschenkt, wenn es nur halbwegs ins Bild passt pauschal gleich ans Kreuz nageln, oftmals mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen "Argumenten" wie man sie häufig in Foren findet.
Da wird dann aus einer "gegen die Todesstrafe" Aussage ein "er will das die Tat nicht bestraft wird" (ok, krasses Beispiel aber leider äquivalent üblich)

Ist irgendwie wie mit den 80 Millionen Bundestrainern.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Oktober 2017)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile normal, dass man Menschen öffentlich an den Pranger stellt. Um es vorneweg zu sagen: Sein verhalten wäre nicht in Ordnung, wenn er so gehandelt hat. Aber hätte sie nicht den normalen Weg gehen können. Ihm sein fehlverhalten klar machen oder die sexuelle Belästigung anzeigen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nicht alles verstanden.



Oder ihm eine Klatschen. Oder zur Polizei gehen. Aber nein, gleich mal alles ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Oder ihm eine Klatschen. Oder zur Polizei gehen. Aber nein, gleich mal alles ins Netz stellen.


... wenn ich raten müsste: du bist ein Mann und hast sowas noch nie selbst erlebt, hm? 

In meinem alten Unternehmen, also vor meiner Selbstständigkeit, gab es auch ein Fall von sexueller Belästigung. Es fing mit flirten an, dann Berührungen und zum Ende hin mit Bedrängen und Nachstellen.

Das Problem ist, dass die Frau auch zu ihrem Vorgesetzten, meine Wenigkeit, hätte gehen können und ich hätte alle Schritte eingeleitet. Hat sie sich aber nicht getraut, ich hab es erst "hinten rum" über andere Kollegen mitbekommen.

Ich hab dann die Dame zu einem Persongespräch gebeten und wollte die Gründe hierfür erfahren: *sie* hat sich geschämt. *Sie* dachte, es sei ihre schuld und niemand würde ihr glauben weil der Kollege schon deutlich länger da war als sie [...]. Sie hat sich auch nur einer Freundin im Büro anvertraut, man hat aber gemerkt das sich Frau ... seit einiger Zeit massiv gewandelt hat, von fröhlichen und freundlichen zu einer verschlossenen und in sich gekehrten Frau.

"Witzigerweise" hat sie in dem Gespräch nicht einmal erwähnt, dass der Typ schuld ist. Nicht einmal.

Die Kollegin hat sich geweigert rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten und mich gebeten das nicht publik zu machen, ich hab dann einfach genug Geld in die Hand genommen und dem Kollegen gekündigt. Es war viel Geld, damals noch nicht unbedingt meines ... aber das war es mir wert und das hab ich den Partnern auch so verkauft. Ich hab mit dem Kollegen gesprochen und du hast an jeder Silbe gemerkt, welchen Stellenwert Frauen bei ihm haben.

Seitdem reagiere ich auf solche Dinge echt super allergisch und verstehe da kein Spass. Ich bin kein Kostverächter und hab "früher" ziemlich viel mitgemacht ... aber das geht und ging zu weit.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seitdem reagiere ich auf solche Dinge echt super allergisch und verstehe da kein Spass. Ich bin kein Kostverächter und hab "früher" ziemlich viel mitgemacht ... aber das geht und ging zu weit.



Vorsicht, nicht dass Du Dein über die Jahre sorgfältig aufgebautes Bild als arschiger, lüsterner Fiesling leichtfertig verspielst - man könnte glatt denken, dass Du eigentlich ein ziemlich anständiger Kerl bist.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn ich raten müsste: du bist ein Mann und hast sowas noch nie selbst erlebt, hm?



Was gibt es da mit den Augen zu rollen?

Verständlich, wenn es erst mal Überwindung kostet, zur Polizei (hier ging es ja nicht um Belästigung in einer Firma) zu gehen. Für mich ist das Posaunen in öffentlichen Medien aber keine akzeptable Alternative. Am besten, den (angeblichen) Täter gleich auf dem Marktplatz an den Pranger stellen. Öffentliche Denunziationen können im Rechtsstaat aus meiner Sicht nicht akzeptiert werden. Selbst wenn die Vorwürfe berechtigt sein sollten. Sonst können wir Straftäter ja auch gleich den Angehörigen der GEschädigten übergeben. Spart ja auch noch viel Geld.


----------



## KylRoy (23. Oktober 2017)

Sich bei so einem Fall per Ferndiagnose auf eine der beiden Seiten zu stellen halte ich für unangebracht. es kann schließlich beides oder alles mögliche davon zutreffen.

Man kann hierbei nichts weiter als hypothetische Annahmen bewerten.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (23. Oktober 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> NeoGAF vom Netz .... na das ist ja mal sowas von Schade.


Aber sowas von, den während Gamergate standen die fest auf der Seite der Feminist_innen...


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... es wurde mehrfach nachgefragt um das gesagte eventuell zu revidieren oder zu erklären.
> 
> Ich denke die Hinweise, auch von mir, halten sich noch in Grenzen und sind kein persönlicher Angriff. Falls doch, den / die Beiträge einfach melden und wir werden dann eingreifen.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte für einen Moment das Gefühl das nimmt etwas Überhang.

Was die Anschuldigungen betrifft muss ich sagen ich bin bei sowas sehr skeptisch und gerade wenn sich jemand damit an die sozialen Medien wendet spricht es eher gegen die Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Oktober 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Aber sowas von, den während Gamergate standen die fest auf der Seite der Feminist_innen...


Ja da wurden selbst Leute gebannt weil sie eine zu neutrale Einstellung hatten und sich nicht der SJW-Agenda und ihrer Heulerei angeschlossen haben. Selbst der Youtuber boogie2988 wurde dafür gebannt und Mods des Forums haben wollten ihn zusätzlich auch noch doxxen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QaF82axR7Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Um so Lustiger ist ja, wenn sich jetzt zeigt was für eine Real-Life-Pottsau der (tolle Online-Gutmensch) Betreiber ist.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Außerdem, ich seh die Eroberung einer Frau sportlich und möchte mir nicht am Ende sagen lassen, dass die gutaussehende Frau mit dem Modelmaßen nur mit mir geschlafen hat, weil sie hacke dicht war!



Da kam mir der hier in den Sinn...
https://youtu.be/OrMFjcxkMo4
Bis zum Ende anschauen.


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2017)

Mit zwei Schwestern darf ich alltäglichen Sexismus oft genug miterleben. Es ist fast unbegreiflich, von wie vielem Mann nichtmal hört, weil es einfach dauernd passiert. Auch Geschwister erzählen mir davon erst auf aktive Nachfragen - mit einem Schulterzucken über Dinge wo mir nur noch der Mund offensteht. 

Der Fall hier scheint ja relativ klar zu sein, aber um mal ein anderes, aktuelles Beispiel in die Diskussionsrunde zu werfen:
Sawsan Chebli: Sexismus-Debatte in Berlin - SPON

Die Reaktionen auf ihren Post sind typisch mies. Und das Verhalten des Ex-Botschafters war unangebracht („Ich habe keine so junge Frau erwartet. Und dann sind sie auch so schön“). Aber "Unter Schock - Sexismus" als Überschrift bei Facebook? 
IMO ist das mit ein Grund, warum die Debatte oft nicht ernstgenommen wird. Man sollte nicht bei jedem peinlichen Vorfall laut Wolf rufen. _Nicht_ hilfreich.


----------



## Alreech (24. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der Fall hier scheint ja relativ klar zu sein, aber um mal ein anderes, aktuelles Beispiel in die Diskussionsrunde zu werfen:
> Sawsan Chebli: Sexismus-Debatte in Berlin - SPON


Ja, der Fall ist klar:

Unbekannte Staatssekretärin kommt zu spät zu einer Veranstaltung bei der sie ein Grußwort halten soll.
Wir patzig als der Leiter der Veranstalltung ohne sie anfangen will.
Regt sich über Sexismus auf weil laut ihr vier Männer auf dem Podium sassen.
Vergisst dabei völlig das auch eine Frau auf dem Podium saß welche die Geschichte etwas anders erzählt...

https://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/ar...all-DIG-wirft-Chebli-Ungereimtheiten-vor.html


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2017)

ich will ja kein Salz in die Wunden streuen, aber ... 
Es ist auch schon bezeichnend wer sich hier so mit welcher Partei im Fall Belästigungen solidarisiert und man muss schon fragen warum diese an anderer Stelle versuchen einer anderen Religion dieses Verhalten vorzuwerfen wenn man es doch hier bei anderen klein reden will oder auch Der Frau die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben will, so nach dem Motto: "Sie wollte es doch so, wenn sie sich so anzieht"
Ich will nicht sagen "ihr merkts aber schon selbst" oder "ihr habt aber schon den Schuss gehört", denn wir alle wissen, an Logik und Fakten ist man ja eh nicht interessiert solange sie nicht in das eigene Weltbildpassen oder dieses sogar empirisch widerlegen

Sicher wird es auch einige Trittbrettfahrerinnen geben, aber diesen Punkt hatte man ja nach Köln komischer weise ignoriert


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich will ja kein Salz in die Wunden streuen, aber ...
> Es ist auch schon bezeichnend wer sich hier so mit welcher Partei im Fall Belästigungen solidarisiert und man muss schon fragen warum diese an anderer Stelle versuchen einer anderen Religion dieses Verhalten vorzuwerfen wenn man es doch hier bei anderen klein reden will oder auch Der Frau die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben will, so nach dem Motto: "Sie wollte es doch so, wenn sie sich so anzieht"


Passend: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Oktober 2017)

Was genau hat das jetzt mit Religion oder Politik zu tun?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt mit Religion oder Politik zu tun?



Jop, das ist völlig albern, vor allem weil es hier auch um etwas in den USA geht.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2017)

neogaf ist übrigens wieder erreichbar (nur falls es jemanden interessiert).


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt mit Religion oder Politik zu tun?


"... und wollen, daß sich die Frauen unterordnen" habt ihr aber schon gelesen?
Und Enisra schrieb: 


> ... wer sich hier so mit welcher Partei im Fall Belästigungen solidarisiert ...



Was eben die Poster hier im Thread betrifft und nicht Leute "in den USA".
Das Thema des Cartoons ist auch gar nicht die Religion oder Politik, sondern das Aufdecken von Doppelmoral.


----------



## Talisman79 (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schöne Argumentation. Es ist nur sexuelle Belästigung weil sich die Frau ... belästigt ... gefühlt hat?
> 
> Sicherlich mag es Frauen geben die mit so etwas lockerer umgehen, tut hier mal aber überhaupt nichts zur Sache und jedem Mann sollte klar sein, dass es der normale Anstand gebietet ohne explizite Anforderung sich nicht nackt auszuziehen und dann noch in die Dusche zu steigen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der nackte mann

klappt in zwei von drei fällen


----------



## Orzhov (24. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "... und wollen, daß sich die Frauen unterordnen" habt ihr aber schon gelesen?
> Und Enisra schrieb:
> ​
> Was eben die Poster hier im Thread betrifft und nicht Leute "in den USA".
> Das Thema des Cartoons ist auch gar nicht die Religion oder Politik, sondern das Aufdecken von Doppelmoral.



Wäre Doppelmoral in diesem Kontext nicht darauf basierend das man einem Geschlecht ungesehen glaubt wenn es Vorwürfe erhebt und dem anderen nicht?


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wäre Doppelmoral in diesem Kontext nicht darauf basierend das man einem Geschlecht ungesehen glaubt wenn es Vorwürfe erhebt und dem anderen nicht?


Ach du meinst, in dem Fall gäbe es nur *eine einzige *Möglichkeit, Doppelmoral einzubauen ...?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIMYM ... 

Zugegeben, ich hab echt mal darüber nachgedacht, was wäre wenn man das einfach mal testet.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach du meinst, in dem Fall gäbe es nur *eine einzige *Möglichkeit, Doppelmoral einzubauen ...?



Das ist deine Interpretation. Ich versuche lediglich mich auf das Thema zu beschränken um das es hier gerade geht und nicht zusätzlich auf Sachen du schauen die mit diesem konkreten Fall nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> HIMYM ...
> 
> Zugegeben, ich hab echt mal darüber nachgedacht, was wäre wenn man das einfach mal testet.



Hm, ich habe das mal umgekehrt erlebt (also, "Die nackte Frau") und fand das, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich unangenehm.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe das mal umgekehrt erlebt (also, "Die nackte Frau") und fand das, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich unangenehm.


Arme Spassbremse?

Hat dir das nicht gefallen was du gesehen hast oder wolltest du den Abend lieber über Käse und Wein fachsimpeln? So oder so ist das dann für dich natürlich unglücklich gelaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Arme Spassbremse?
> 
> Hat dir das nicht gefallen was du gesehen hast oder wolltest du den Abend lieber über Käse und Wein fachsimpeln? So oder so ist das dann für dich natürlich unglücklich gelaufen.



Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt in einer Beziehung und das Ganze war eigentlich als vollkommen harmloser DVD-Abend mit Wein & Pizza, zusammen mit ein paar Kommilitonen geplant. Gut, ich hätte etwas misstrauisch sein können, nachdem die anderen beiden Gäste angeblich abgesagt hatten, aber wer denkt sich schon was Böses...jedenfalls komme ich irgendwann zurück aus dem Bad und die Ische fläzt sich splitterfasernackisch auf der Couch und wirft mir vielsagende Blicke zu. 

Ich bin ja selten um einen Spruch verlegen, aber in der Situation habe ich den Guybrush gegeben...und mich dann ziemlich beeilt, Land zu gewinnen. Die Tupperschüssel, in der mein mitgebrachter Nudelsalat war, dürfte besagte Dame heute noch besitzen.


----------



## Promego (24. Oktober 2017)

unter der dusche landen läuft so: man betritt die wohnung, sie sagt sowas wie 'if you wanna crash here, you have to shower, cause the smell of the smoky bar bothers me' - man nickt - während sie das sagt zieht sie sich nebeneinem aus, steigt in die dusche, und winkt einem von dort mit dem finger. es ist jedenfalls eindeutig, und keine nicht ganz verschlossene türe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: danke!


----------



## Orzhov (24. Oktober 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt in einer Beziehung und das Ganze war eigentlich als vollkommen harmloser DVD-Abend mit Wein & Pizza, zusammen mit ein paar Kommilitonen geplant. Gut, ich hätte etwas misstrauisch sein können, nachdem die anderen beiden Gäste angeblich abgesagt hatten, aber wer denkt sich schon was Böses...jedenfalls komme ich irgendwann zurück aus dem Bad und die Ische fläzt sich splitterfasernackisch auf der Couch und wirft mir vielsagende Blicke zu.
> 
> Ich bin ja selten um einen Spruch verlegen, aber in der Situation habe ich den Guybrush gegeben...und mich dann ziemlich beeilt, Land zu gewinnen. Die Tupperschüssel, in der mein mitgebrachter Nudelsalat war, dürfte besagte Dame heute noch besitzen.



All die Nudeln in der Schüssel konnte sie kriegen, aber nicht die eine Nudel auf die sie es abgesehen hatte.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> unter der dusche landen läuft so: man betritt die wohnung, sie sagt sowas wie 'if you wanna crash here, you have to shower, cause the smell of the smoky bar bothers me' - man nickt - während sie das sagt zieht sie sich nebeneinem aus, steigt in die dusche, und winkt einem von dort mit dem finger. es ist jedenfalls eindeutig, und keine nicht ganz verschlossene türe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man sehr wohl ... kommt aber auf den Hoster drauf an. ZAM hat hier mal irgendwo eine 'whitelist' gepostet. Frag mal Worrel, der postet mit Vorliebe kleine jifs!


----------



## Talisman79 (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> HIMYM ...
> 
> Zugegeben, ich hab echt mal darüber nachgedacht, was wäre wenn man das einfach mal testet.



schon probiert.klappt wirklich...war mir aber auch ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Frullo (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...mit Vorliebe kleine jifs!



Was für ein Kerl. Oder sollte ich sage: Jerl?


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sollte man einfach aber auch die(haus)-Türe schliessen... weil die Gefahr lauert auch von aussen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSK3BpSfULo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann man sehr wohl ... kommt aber auf den Hoster drauf an. ZAM hat hier mal irgendwo eine 'whitelist' gepostet. Frag mal Worrel, der postet mit Vorliebe kleine jifs!


Ich nutz Imgur.com zum Einbinden von Bildern hier ins Forum. Dann hat man auch nicht diese Textzeile unter dem Bild. Weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal ein Bild hier ins Forum hochgeladen habe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Promego (24. Oktober 2017)

Danke - jetzt sieht der Beitrag so aus wie ich das haben wollte.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Oktober 2017)

Was übrigens jetzt noch interessant zu sagen wäre, bei der Frau handelt es sich um die Filmemacherin Ima Leupp und die war nach der Trennung von ihrem Freund dann für einige Zeit bis Mitte 2015 tatsächlich mit dem "nackt unter ihre Dusche springer" zusammen, wie sie in einem Interview mit Kotaku erklärt hat.


----------

